# Delaying ovulation with EPO (or any other ideas)??



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My cycles are like clockwork, so when Ovusoft says my AF will be due on March 27th, I know it will arrive that day. Problem is, we're going on vacation (first real vacation in over ten years!) and leaving THAT day.









So, I don't want to do birth control pills. But I know that one time when I was attempting to have better CM, I took 1500mg of EPO and it delayed my ovulation by a couple of days.

I started AF on Saturday, so I started taking 3,000mg of EPO. But it seems that dose is recommended to help CM. I want a high enough dose to hopefully delay ovulation by 2-3 days.

Should I try taking more EPO? Or have you had it delay ovulation and how much did you take? Or does anyone have another idea to try delaying ovulation? The only thing I won't do is meds like birth control, as I don't want to totally mess my body up, since I will be starting TTC in April/May.

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand why your period on the first day of your vacation would be so bad, but 2-3 days in would be OK?

I have never heard of EPO delaying O. The only natural way I can think of to delay AF would be to use natural progesterone cream and extend your luteal phase, but I don't know how well that would work... It would also prevent ovulation, if started earlier in your cycle - people use it for a "shut down" - so that might be an idea.

Personally NPC made me bleed like crazy the one time I used it and I have been wary of it ever since...


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I just thought of Vitex. That delayed ovulation for me one cycle as well. I may try that.

Our trip is 4 days/3 nights (we actually won it, we'd never be able to do this ourselves, lol). It starts March 27th and AF is due that day. My AF's are 2-3 days long with the second day being the heaviest. I'd much rather have AF start at the end of vacation or even when vaca is over and NOT at the beginning, if at all possible. It's better than having it the entire vacation, when we have a lot of activities planned.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Vitex is supposed to extend the luteal phase, but it can take 3-6 months to work. I don't think you have that kind of time to wait.

For a 4 day trip... and the chances of anything you try being kind of dicey... I don't know. I wouldn't worry about it. But that's just me - but then of course in my culture (The PCOS culture, LOL) ovulations tend to be so few and far between we worry more about making it happen than delaying it... what a novel problem you have.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm going simply based on my history when I had LP issues. I tried Vitex one cycle and I went anovulatory (just looked back through my charts to see).

Sorry, maybe I should have posted a warning in the title or something? Goodness.







I normally don't mess with my cycles, as there's no need, but I'd like to enjoy my vacation and the activities - and not be changing a pad every two hours or having severe cramps.

If anyone has any other ideas, I'm open. I have one more AF between now and then. But I'd like to throw things off a bit now and not be thinking of this right before we leave.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Try a *Diva Cup* then you won't have to worry changing pads


----------

